
How do you handle a slump? - Kor-Chung_Tai
http://www.mondejournal.com/how-do-you-handle-a-slump/
======
Kor-Chung_Tai
The biggest mistake we can make is to blame a sales slump entirely on a down
market or on negative press or anything else.

Get ready for the success.....wish you happy everyday....

